

Shape-Shifting batteries fit sizes AA-D - ebun
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2010/05/shape-shifting-battery-smooshes-to-fit-sizes-aa-d.php

======
dnautics
? But niMH batteries are 1.4 V instead of 1.5 V and the point of having
different sized batteries is that they have different current ratings.

